# Connection problems today?



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Both my TiVo this morning failure during the dialup.

There say "Number not answering" - but the nunber is answering - its the PPP connection with eventually times-out.

How is everybody else doing this morning?


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

Not a problem here - I just ran a manual update and the data is loading as normal........


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Probably another SkyHD bug ozsat - try pulling the phone connection out of your SkyHD box


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There are on different numbers - apart from one telephone there is nothing sharing with the TiVos.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

mesaka said:


> Not a problem here - I just ran a manual update and the data is loading as normal........


Where are you dialling from?


----------



## abrookes (Jan 3, 2003)

ozsat said:


> Both my TiVo this morning failure during the dialup.
> 
> There say "Number not answering" - but the nunber is answering - its the PPP connection with eventually times-out.
> 
> How is everybody else doing this morning?


I am trying to re-run a guided setup on my brothers tivo this morning and I'm also getting a time-out on the phone connection....


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I've still got problems at the moment.

Nobody with a UK dialup account has posted one way or another since my original post.

I am not aware of the problems being in place before 6am


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

I made the mistake of trying to run a guided setup thismorning, and I'm haveing the same problems as you're having...

eep....
seems their authentication server has died... or at least crashed...

I need my tivo back


----------



## abrookes (Jan 3, 2003)

ozsat said:


> I've still got problems at the moment.
> 
> Nobody with a UK dialup account has posted one way or another since my original post.
> 
> I am not aware of the problems being in place before 6am


Same here - it has continued to time-out since first thing this morning and is still not working.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I've reported it to TiVo UK CS - but they didn't want to be helpful at all.

Also, reported to TiVo US - but they don't start until 5pm uk time.


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi

I downloaded via broadband. Maybe the normal telephone / modem route is different...?


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

mesaka said:


> Hi
> 
> I downloaded via broadband. Maybe the normal telephone / modem route is different...?


broadband is probably fine... it's the PPP authentication that's timing out... then the tivo just says the computer at the other end didn't answer...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The on-screen message is the there is no answer - but the logs show it is a PPP timeout.

I guess it will only be those going via dialup.


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

ozsat said:


> The on-screen message is the there is no answer - but the logs show it is a PPP timeout.
> 
> I guess it will only be those going via dialup.


well I listened in on the telephone monitor... (i know I'm sad...) and it dialled... then usual modem binary noises... then it gets stuck on one stage hissing.... waits a few seconds then hangs up...


----------



## abrookes (Jan 3, 2003)

ozsat said:


> The on-screen message is the there is no answer - but the logs show it is a PPP timeout.
> 
> I guess it will only be those going via dialup.


Yep - definitely only via dial-up. My tivo box uses a broadband connection and is working fine, however my brothers uses dial-up and that is failing.


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

is there any reason why tivo support just rings and rings and rings with no answer?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

mikeyp said:


> is there any reason why tivo support just rings and rings and rings with no answer?


Yes - TiVo CS are also Sky staff.

Sky CS are very busy answering calls about HD - earlier there was a hold time of 45 minutes.


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

ozsat said:


> Yes - TiVo CS are also Sky staff.
> 
> Sky CS are very busy answering calls about HD - earlier there was a hold time of 45 minutes.


ugh, ok thanks, I'm not wasting my phone bill on that... I'll wait for you guys to pull their ears off then listen to what you have to say...


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

hmm, for anyone who is interested the initial setup call just went through... though I still have to wait and see if it's going to succeed with the other longer call...


----------



## abrookes (Jan 3, 2003)

mikeyp said:


> hmm, for anyone who is interested the initial setup call just went through... though I still have to wait and see if it's going to succeed with the other longer call...


my dial-up connection is also now working


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

All is fixed now!


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

thankyou, my tivo is working again


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

This continues to make me think that TiVo needs to update the software so that you can "escape" out of guided setup if something is hanging, not answering, etc......


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

jlb said:


> This continues to make me think that TiVo needs to update the software so that you can "escape" out of guided setup if something is hanging, not answering, etc......


No chance in the UK


----------

